# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Brain Surgery Robot Created at Vanderbilt Univ.

## Brian_Krassenstein

A Vanderbilt University engineering team have developed a mostly 3D printable surgical robot that can perform brain surgery on patients with epilepsy. Throughout the development process the team worked with colleagues from the Milwaukee School of Engineering to ensure that, from its earliest stages, the design would be specifically geared toward making the device 3D printable rather than doing so retroactively. See more details in the full article: http://3dprint.com/20390/3d-printed-surgical-robot/


Below is a cutaway view of the surgical robot:

----------

